# The Royal Morph Thread



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Post pictures of royal morphs you like, just descovered whatever.
Include the morph name with picture any any other info.

Toffee. Just found this, never seen one before. Of theurbanpython.com, and the HET pairs they have available are $15,000.









Sandblast, heard of them first pics i have seen. taken from the same website.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Royal morphs, but that Toffee is niiiiiiiiiiice! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Crazy Pete (Jan 6, 2008)

My favourite royal morph atm has gota be the spied :mf_dribble:!!!
im hopefully gona be producing some in a few years...just need to find a nice female pied.:lol2:
The spied is a mixture of the spider royal het for piedbald and the piebald royal. they r awsome!!!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I like the toffee!

Hope to get a couple more morphs this year, so far have het pieds, a pastel and a full stripe (non genetic), will hopefully have a spider in a few weeks or so and an albino shortly after : victory:


----------

